# reverse sneezing 10 times a day



## Miamii (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi.
My little chihuahua boy who is 6 months old has always had this "reverse sneezing" (u can youtube it if u dont know its symptoms) but lately he does it about 10 times a day. Mostley when hes outside and are excited but it has also happend when he was going to sleep. 


Do u guys know if theres anything to do about it? Have u expired the same thing?


Thanks in advance, Sophie (and sorry for my bad english)


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie does it a lot,but she just gets on with it,they say to pinch the nostrils to stop them but no way would i do that.Lily does it sometimes.Have never worried about it


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine do it too but not very often.. hopefully some ppl will chime in with more experience with reverse sneezing


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

All 3 of mine do it daily. My longhair, Alfie does it everytime I come home, every time it's "feeding" time, and almost every time you clap your hands excitedly and say "allllllllfffffieeeee!"  Milli just does it when she gets to sit in my lap.

It's completely normal.


----------



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

My chi does this on occasion, usually after she's eaten too quickly. I am relatively new to all of this, so I can't offer an "expert" opinion, however I have heard that a brisk walk is supposed to help stop the reverse sneezing. Most of the research I've done on the subject says that reverse sneezing completely natural, is especially common in smaller breeds, is not harmful to the dog, and will stop on its own naturally. I hope this helps!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Lily did it a lot when we first got her. Then it almost completely stopped, except when she got really excited. Then it came back to many many times a day, daily. It was her food. We were switching it around. She seems to have a conflict with chicken.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Chis have very small windpipes so when they get excited or exerted, they start gasping for air (reverse sneezing). Although this is totally normal, I can't stand it as it really bothers me for some reason. My chi rarely does it, but when she does, sometimes I will put my finger on her nose downward toward her chest to help open the windpipe. Most of the time, I talk gently to her saying o.k. easy, breathe. This seems to calm her down immediately and the sneezing stops. It really is nothing to worry about unless your experiencing it too much & are noticing other symptoms such as choking. Collapsed trachea is very common with these little dogs, so if you are suspecting something else might be going on, have your vet take a look.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Two of mine do it after they drink, I used to always think they were choking. Usually by the time I say "Are you ok?!" they are trotting along their merry way. If they keep going I'll take them for a lap around the driveway and they stop.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila does it several times a day. Only when she's very very excited. If I pick her up and hold her, she stops. I guess it helps to calm her.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Both mine reverse sneeze, Jazz a lot more than Tango. Jazz seems to do it after she drinks, and occasionally when she gets excited. Tango will do it very occasionally, and there doesn't seem to be a specific cause for him. 

I don't like it, but it doesn't seem to bother them at all.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Reese almost never does, but Leo and Miley reverse sneeze pretty frequently. Even though they say its harmless, it really bothers me. We usually pick them up right away if possible and try to calm them, if they continue we do pinch their nostrils shut and then let them go right away and that always stops it. The odd time that Reese does it he gets really upset and runs to me shaking, so I think at the very least its scary for them, even if its not damaging to their health. 
I have also found that distracting them will help too sometimes. Like getting in the car or going for a walk. That might be worth a try too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to buck the general concensus here and say that no, reverse sneezing 10 times a day every day is not normal. That's like once an hour during the day? I think that is very excessive. 

I would be investigating the cause. I know excitement can bring it on. Also allergies or dust since our guys are so close to the ground and can inhale stuff easily. Stenotic nares (really small nostrils) can be a cause of reverse sneezing as can a collapsing trachea. 

If Brody was reverse sneezing 10 times a day, I would definitely think that warranted a vet visit to find out the cause.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Miamii said:


> Hi.
> My little chihuahua boy who is 6 months old has always had this "reverse sneezing" (u can youtube it if u dont know its symptoms) but lately he does it about 10 times a day. Mostley when hes outside and are excited but it has also happend when he was going to sleep.
> 
> 
> ...


Have you considered your chi may have a cold? Sometimes it's hard to tell when our chis are sick and a cold most definitely can cause reverse sneezing. As I said before, I would definitely have him checked out by the vet as I do think sneezing that much means something is going on with him. Keep us updated on his progress.


----------

